# Loft bed during an earthquake?



## tarabird224 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm 14 and have a loft bed. I'm curious what I should do if an earthquake happens and I'm in my bed. I live very near a fault line so there's a chance this might actually happen. Most places I read say to stay in bed and cover your head with pillows but I'm concerned that the legs of the bed might break.... Thoughts?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

You will likely be asleep when the earth quake happens. Don't worry you will probably sleep through it !


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Loft-bed? You mean like a bunk-bed where the bed is on very long legs? If so, there might be a way to strap the bed to the walls of the house for extra support in case of an earthquake. Simple brackets made of steel that are in an L-shape screwed into wall-studs and into the bed-frame might be sufficient.

As you are 14, you will need to talk to your parents about putting holes in the wall, but, after explaining to them what the reason is, I would expect them to help you with finding the wall-studs and locating the metal brackets to make it happen.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Otherwise you could hit the floor as quickly as you can and roll up in your blankets on the floor against the bed or a wall until the earthquake is over.

I,too, am curious what your loft bed is like. :scratch:


----------



## tarabird224 (Feb 20, 2012)

For those that are asking: a loft bed is like a bunk bed but the bottom bunk isn't there. Instead I have a desk there.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ohhhh! Sure, a couple of our daughters had set-ups like that when they were kids, because our bedrooms were so small! 

Well, the advice above is still good, to anchor it solidly to the wall. If an earthquake happens before then, hit the floor and get under your desk!

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

My very first earthquake experience was in the top bunk of a bunk bed that was half on the bottom bunk and half on a desk. It wasn't a big one (5.0-ish) but as an earthquake virgin it sure felt like one to me! It was an interesting ride... but I echo the recommendation to securely attach it to the wall. Often there isn't time to get on the floor, and even if you are in the floor already you don't want the bed frame to tip over on you.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm.... you've gotten me thinking. We've been fixing up a house and we're getting ready to move into it. Because the bedrooms are small, I was thinking of loft beds for the boys. I was in an older frame house in Seattle during the 1965 quake, just about to leave for school. I recall the feeling. In general, frame houses flex and don't suffer damage as easily as brick or other inflexible structures. Now I'm thinking the loft bed should probably be anchored. I think loft beds and upper bunks these days usually have sides of some sort to keep you from falling out of bed. If the whole thing doesn't tip over (and that's not likely with the big L-shaped ones), you're probably no worse off than with any other bed.


----------

